# Red Pesto & Rocket Tortilla Pizza



## Fiona (Apr 23, 2008)

Spread the tortilla with red pesto, sprinkle with cubed cooked chicken & rocket. Top with a mixture of mozarella & grated cheese. bake 10 minutes.

A new recipe of mine - hope you enjoy!


----------



## JPolito830 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the pic...looks fantastic!


----------

